# kitchenaid ksra25cnss 01 ice maker not working



## tracyp (Jul 16, 2010)

My Kitchenaid model KRSA25CNSS 01 ice maker not working. I am getting water in the door and the red light inside near the icemaker is flashing. Nothing has changed and it had previously been making ice regularly but it stopped. We have pulled the fridge out, vaccumed the back, checked the water hose and all seems to be fine. Any ideas??


----------

